# Best Bike Shop in NYC?



## Cunego (Mar 4, 2008)

Fellow cyclists!

I'm a Swedish road racer who'll visit New York soon.

Which cycling stores must I go to? I'm looking for the the best bike shops there is. I don't care much for fixies and such, I'm more into the top road cyclig brands. I'd also like to get some cool clothing (preferably something I can't find in Europe).

Please help me find the best New York has to offer!

Thank you!


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

Signature Cycles.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

R&A cycles in Brooklyn. They will treat you like poop, but they have great eye candy.


----------



## LeMond1 (Jul 17, 2008)

R&A CYCLES.............Outfitted with the best.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm from LA, but was in NY around New Years. I went to R&A. It was OK and a decent 'anchor' for a trip out to Brooklyn from the city. Didn't see a whole lot of cool clothing there though.

I stumbled upon a couple of other shops walking around the city (Chelsea Cycles? They have a frame line they run out of there? They had what looks like a fair share of jerseys and kits in plastic boxes in their shop. And another one up on the East Side of Central park... like 60th, or something... but it was very generic)

Read the Yelp reviews if you want more backstory on them...


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Toga...


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Roy's Sheepshead Cycle Brooklyn
or
Toga

If european clothes and bikes is your flavor then by all means

Strictly Bicycles Fort Lee NJ


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

*Some shops to visit in NYC*

Signature Cycles - They specialize in custom frames - Serotta, Parlee, Independent Fabrication, Guru and Seven. Also, they carry Rapha clothing.
www.signaturecycles.com

R&A Cycles in Brooklyn - They have an incredibly large display of high-end bikes. Nothing special in clothing. www.racycles.com

Toga - One of the most popular shops in the city. http://togabikes.com

Sid's - Also one of the most popular shops in the city. http://www.sidsbikes.com

NYC Velo - Very cool bike store with an alternative vibe. http://www.nycvelo.com

Conrad's - Small high-end specialty store, has been in business for a long time. Very nice staff. www.conradsbikeshop.com

SBR - Tri specialty shop. http://www.sbrshop.com

As far as clothing, I have found Paragon Sporting Goods to have the largest selection. This is an huge independent sporting goods store that is like ten stores in one. Huge selection of gear and clothing for outdoor, ski/board, Tennis, Golf, Running, Yoga, all field sports etc. Definitely worth a visit. www.paragonsports.com


----------



## brookona (Sep 7, 2009)

RA Cycles in Brooklyn is great for high end eye candy. The sales people are hit are miss, although the last few times there they were very helpful.

Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee has a nice selection & is a great place to stop by on the ride to Piermont or Nyack. Helpful staff.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

STRICTLY BICYCLES, JUST OVER THE GEORGE WASHINGTON BRIDGE (FORT LEE NJ)

http://www.strictlybicycles.com/
2347 Hudson Terrace
Fort Lee, NJ 07024
201-944-7074

Winter hours*
closed on Wednesdays*
Monday-Friday 10am - 8PM
Saturday 10Am - 6PM
Sunday 10Am - 4PM

GREAT BIKE SHOP - HI-END BIKES AND ACCESSORIES IMO


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Signature Cycles - They specialize in custom frames - Serotta, Parlee, Independent Fabrication, Guru and Seven. Also, they carry Rapha clothing.
> Signature Cycles :: Art in Motion
> 
> R&A Cycles in Brooklyn - They have an incredibly large display of high-end bikes. Nothing special in clothing. R&A Cycles | The World's Largest Cycle Store
> ...


I will be in NYC next week and wondered if this list is still current or are there new bike shops to check out during my visit.

I'm not really looking for any bike parts but more to check out local stuff like bike related t-shirts or maybe a regional jersey or two. Thanks.


----------



## Youngbloodcj (Jan 20, 2010)

Paragon Sports


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I used to go to Gotham Bikes. See the Toga web site - Toga has three branches, and Gotham is one of them. I think they have a jacket or a jersey or something...


----------



## mhyman16 (Dec 17, 2009)

thatdrewguy said:


> I will be in NYC next week and wondered if this list is still current or are there new bike shops to check out during my visit.
> 
> I'm not really looking for any bike parts but more to check out local stuff like bike related t-shirts or maybe a regional jersey or two. Thanks.




If you are in Midtown, I really like Al's Cycle Solutions.
He or his folks will treat you well and take good care of you. And his dog Lance is cool too!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the updated tips. I also found from searching in the New York forum
Welcome to Bicycle Habitat :: NYC's favorite bike store
These should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

thatdrewguy said:


> I will be in NYC next week and wondered if this list is still current or are there new bike shops to check out during my visit.
> 
> I'm not really looking for any bike parts but more to check out local stuff like bike related t-shirts or maybe a regional *jersey or two*. Thanks.


NYCVelo Jerseys are sharp IMO. Good quality too.....Hincapie.

It's a small shop but from a tourist perspective one good thing about checking out this shop is that it's in a cool area of the city. So you can kill two birds with one stone and check out the area too.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

thatdrewguy said:


> Thanks for the updated tips. I also found from searching in the New York forum
> Welcome to Bicycle Habitat :: NYC's favorite bike store
> These should keep me busy for a while.


My friend Sam (brother in law) works there if you need anything just ask for him and he will take care of you. Great shop!


----------



## Peter_leo (Aug 26, 2011)

Good shop to try are Frank's, 553 Grand street, NYC Velo, 2d ave & $4th street.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> NYCVelo Jerseys are sharp IMO. Good quality too.....Hincapie.


jersery & bibs bought...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Pancho's Balls said:


> Signature Cycles.


/thread


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Bob Ross said:


> /thread


ok I'll go there before I fly out tomorrow afternoon.

hmm, closed on sundays, ok i'm done with shopping.


----------

